

Ask HN: Why IMDb sucks? - umrashrf

IMDb really sucks in loading movies/shows trailers. Loading 1.5 minute trailer almost takes more than 10 minutes and this is huge. On the other hand YouTube is very good. Can't they optimize it at the level of what YouTube is offering?
======
viraptor
Youtube is more distributed, has more hardware, more available bandwidth and
can be served from closer to you. So probably they can't change that quickly.
But the whole experience is probably related to your location. It's not the
fastest service around, but for me trailers stream faster than the playback
speed. (I'm guesstimating the size of their network since the was the only
thing they did as youtube itself, then google could only add to that - does
amazon has enough spare capacitly to top that? I don't know, but wouldn't
expect it - not as distributed as google at least)

Maybe you're just too far from them (from the network topology point of view).

~~~
byoung2
I experience the same slowness on IMDb as well, and I have 50Mbps internet in
Los Angeles, CA. Surely IMDb would make sure they serve up fast video in the
entertainment capital of the world?

------
dmschulman
Loading happens instantly for me regardless of stream quality (just tried
watching the Django Unchained trailer). I would imagine IMDB is serving their
assets with EC2 since they're owned by Amazon these days.

~~~
umrashrf
What did you spy on me? :) I watched the same trailer.

------
byoung2
Streaming video is YouTube's core competency, so I would expect them to do it
better. That said, IMDb is an Amazon company, and Amazon offers streaming
video, so I expect better.

~~~
umrashrf
I didn't know IMDb is owned by Amazon.

